# Kit & Kilo Recipes



## dsclark (9/6/17)

Hello everyone.

Just wondering if the kit & kilo brewers would share there best kit & kilo recipes.

Looking for some ideas on my next brew?

Cheers!!!


----------



## TwoCrows (9/6/17)

*Pale Ale - Cascade and Mosaic *


This is not to bad, more late addition hops could improve this.


Ingredients
1.7 kg Cooper Pale Ale tin
1.5 kg of Light Dry Malt 
200g Crystal Malt


20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min 
15.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 10.0 min



20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 10.0 Hop 
15.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 10.0 Hop



20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days
20.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Dry Hop 3.0


Use Danstar Nottingham yeast 11g packet if you like it a bit dry.

Or you could use a neutral type yeast , US05 or M42.


----------



## TwoCrows (9/6/17)

*Ingredients*

1 x Coopers Pale Ale Can

1 x 200 g crystal malt grains stepped

1 x Brew Enhancer 2

1 x 500g Light Dry Malt Extract (LDME)

40g Galaxy Hops.... 10g @10min, 20g @ 0 min, Dry hop 20g @ 3 days

50g Mosaic Hops.... 5g @10min, 15g @ 0 min, Dry hop 30g @ 3 days

Us-05 Yeast / M42

Topped to 23 Litres


ABV 4.0% Approx ?


Steep (soak) crystal malt grains in 1.5 ltrs @ 60-70 degrees and sparge (rinse) to achieve 4.0 ltrs. Add 500g LDME, bring to a boil. Boil for 5 minutes and then add 1st hop addition and boil for 10 mins, added 2nd hop addition and boil for 1 min, flame out, add cold water to bring temperature down to approx. 80 degrees cover and steep for 10 mins. Pale Ale can and BE2 mixed in bucket then pre steeped wort added and topped to 23lt.

3rd hop addition dry hopped at day4-5.

Very fruity passionfruit and rockmelon on the nose.


----------



## TwoCrows (9/6/17)

19L Black Metal IPA 

0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) 7.7 %
0.20 kg Carafa III (Weyermann) (1034.3 EBC) 5.1 %
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) 2.6 %
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) 2.6 %
0.50 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC)2.8 %
1.00 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) 25.6 %
1.70 kg Coopers Australian Pale Ale (6.7 EBC) 43.6 %

20.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min 21.5 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 11.2 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min 3.4 IBUs
30.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 10.0 min 9 8.4 IBUs
30.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) 

- Steep and strain the grains, make up to 6.4L Add 500g of light dry malt and follow the hop schedule Add to fermenter and mix in other ingredients, top up to 19L . Cheers Gash


----------



## dsclark (9/6/17)

TwoCrows said:


> 19L Black Metal IPA
> 
> 0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) 7.7 %
> 0.20 kg Carafa III (Weyermann) (1034.3 EBC) 5.1 %
> ...



Thanks these are all awesome! Just wondering how long do I steep the grains for the black metal ipa? 
Also what does whirlpool mean?


----------



## abyss (9/6/17)

G'day mate

In my opinion a good starter kit is Morgan's Stockmans Draught. You can add liquid malt, dry malt or a pre packaged dry combination of stuff and either brew as a lager or ale.
Dry hopping is a good way to get the flavour and aroma addiction going.
Start simple one step at a time and take notes.
After sanitation, temp controll and quality yeast should make the quickest improvements.
And if you are bottling I say **** that and build a Keezer.
Happy days


----------



## TwoCrows (9/6/17)

With these type of grains Steeping is done @60-70 degrees for approx. 30mins to 1 hr. Also you could / can steep these overnight with cool water. The choice is yours at your convenience.

Whirlpool......this is done after you turn off the boil heat, and make a whirlpool by stirring vigorously. Any hop matter or trub is set in a cone to help remove/ separate from the required wort.


----------



## Fred (21/6/17)

great to have found this forum. I have been looking for these recipes. I am just wondering if there are any books for kit & kilo recipes in Sydney?


----------



## Rod (21/6/17)

Looking for a KK recipe for OLD SPECKLED HEN


----------



## Fred (21/6/17)

Rod said:


> Looking for a KK recipe for OLD SPECKLED HEN



is there a youtube channel for brewing recipes you want to recommend?


----------



## laxation (21/6/17)

This bloke:


----------



## laxation (21/6/17)

Rod said:


> Looking for a KK recipe for OLD SPECKLED HEN


You ok with extract?

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=220307


----------



## drsmurto (21/6/17)

A few of my favourites from back when I was a kit brewer. Brewed a wet hopped 2 can IPA recently (2 tins of Coopers Lager and 1kg of wet hops dumped in at flameout), has taken a while for it to balance itself but is drinking quite nicely at the moment.

Not sure how accurate the specs are, a lot of back of the envelope calculations and assumptions based on boil gravitiy etc. They tasted good though, will be brewing the American Brown Ale again soon. Time poor and sick of buying beer.

Golden Ale 
1 x tin Coopers Lager (1.7kg) 
1 x tin Coopers Wheat Malt (1.5kg - note this is actually 50/50 barley/wheat) 
250g Medium crystal 
15g of Amarillo @ 15, 5 and 0. 
Yeast - US05 
Top up to 21L for OG 1.048, IBU ~ 30. ABV ~ 4.6% 


Little Creatures Pale Ale 
1 x tin Coopers Lager (1.7kg) 
1 x tin Coopers Light Malt Extract (1.5kg) 
250g Light crystal 
15 g Chinook @ 15 mins 
15 g Cascade @ 15 mins 
10g each of cascade and Chinook, dry hopped 
Yeast - US05 
Top up to 20L for OG 1.048, IBU ~30, IBU ~4.7% 


English IPA 
2 x tins Coopers Lager (2 x 1.7kg) 
1kg LDME (LDME = light dry malt extract) 
250g Medium English crystal 
20g Challenger @ 10 
30g Challenger @ 0 
Yeast – US05 (not an english yeast but if you want to branch out and try a liquid yeast, this will take it from good to awesome - WY1460 West Yorkshire being my personal favourite) 
Top up to 23L for OG 1.061, IBU ~50, ABV ~5.9% 


American Brown Ale 
1 x tin Coopers Sparkling Ale (1.7kg) 
1 x tin Coopers Wheat Malt (1.5kg) 
250g Dark crystal 
250g Pale chocolate malt 
50g Columbus @ 0 
30g Columbus dry hopped 
Yeast – US05 
Top up to 20L for OG 1.049, IBU ~35, ABV ~4.7% 



Little Creatures Rogers (light/mid strength hoppy beer) 
1 x tin Coopers Lager (1.7kg) 
500g LDME 
250g Medium crystal 
250g Pale chocolate malt 
20g Cascade @ 0 
20g Amarillo @ 0 
Yeast – Windsor 
Top up to 20L for OG 1.036, IBU ~25, ABV ~3.4% 


4 Shades of Stout (a kit version of Warrens' great AG recipe)
1 x tin Coopers Lager (1.7kg) 
1 x tin Coopers Light Malt Extract (1.5kg) 
250g Dark english crystal 
250g Carafa Special II (or III) 
250g Chocolate malt 
250g Roasted Barley 
20g of styrian goldings or EKG @ 15 and 0. 
Yeast - Windsor 
Top up to 20L for OG 1.055, IBU ~ 35, ABV ~ 5.0% 


Prince of Darkness (Dark Ale / Brown Porter) 
1 x tin Coopers Lager (1.7kg) 
1.0 kg LDME 
150g Medium crystal 
150g Dark crystal 
200g Pale chocolate malt 
25g Fuggles at 25 and 5 mins. 
Yeast - Windsor 
Top up to 20L for OG 1.048, IBU ~33, ABV ~4.8% 


Chocolate Porter 
1 x tin Coopers Lager (1.7kg) 
1 kg LDME 
450g Chocolate Malt 
50g Roasted Barley (or black malt) 
30g Fuggles at 25 
20g Fuggles at 0 
Yeast – Windsor 
Top up to 18L for OG 1.050, IBU ~33, ABV ~4.4% 


Hobgoblin (English Old Ale) 
1 x tin Coopers Lager (1.7kg) 
1 x tin Coopers Light Malt Extract (1.5kg) 
500g LDME 
250g Dark English crystal 
100g Chocolate malt 
50g Roast Barley 
15g Fuggles @10 
15g Styrian Goldings @ 10 
15g Fuggles @ 0 
15g Styrian Goldings @ 0 
Yeast – Windsor 
Top up to 23L for OG 1.050, IBU ~35, ABV ~5.0%


----------



## Coodgee (21/6/17)

^that's the jackpot right there!


----------



## abyss (21/6/17)

Mate here is a simple and I reckon tasty K&K Aussie bitter PA.

Morgan's QLD Bitter can
500g or more LDME
700g more or less is cool
Your favourite yeast ( ale or lager ) 
Temp controll to suit yeast
Dry hop and or keg hop as desired.


----------



## abyss (21/6/17)

Mmmmmm ^
The above image is what my neighbours prefer. The old 5 can Homie.


----------



## GregMeady (21/6/17)

Still a newbie to all these brewing shenanigans. So wanted to experiment a bit to add to my kit & kilo and bridge into kits & bits.
1 can coopers real ale
1 BE2
500gr honey
result?


----------

